
The United States slaughters 1M pigs every 3 days - arbuge
https://publicemails.com/blog/display/1043/The-United-States-slaughters-1-million-pigs-every-3-days
======
jelliclesfarm
I am more concerned about the pollution and environmental impact this kind of
factory farming and CAFOs are responsible for...

